# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  alcohol and estrogen in men?

## Jumbo18

i notice many studies mention alcohol increases estrogen in men. so will your body eventually get rid of the excess estrogen quickly, or it stays elevated in your system for a very long time due to the alcohol?


also since it decreases testosterone , on average how long will it take after alcohol consumption to return back to what it was?

----------


## FallenWyvern

I think that it only matters if you drink every day. Thus having permanent elevated levels.

How often do you drink?

----------


## Jumbo18

i dont drink very often actually rarely in that case. however i got very drunk a few days ago, and this issue came to my mind. i suppose once in a bluemoon is fine? when is the case where estrogen levels would be out of proportion? however the slight wasted moments would estrogen levels rise and go back to normal?

----------


## xnotoriousx

from i-supplements.com-

*Beer and bodybuilding?*


We hate to break the news to you, but sharing a diet coke at the local bar with your buds is actually a better idea than sharing a pitcher of ice cold beer. Yes, it’s true. Drinking beer, and all alcoholic beverages for that matter, will lower your testosterone level. In all actuality, drinking too much beer raises your estrogen levels enough to cause bloating and an increase in bodyfat.

We all know that because women have more estrogen they hold more water and have higher bodyfat percentages. Alcoholism or continuous drinking will even cause your bodyfat to be distributed in more of a feminine way, on your hips and thighs.

One night of drinking is enough to cause your estrogen levels to go up (in men AND women). The effects of regular drinking may not be seen for some period of time for most people, but since bodybuilders have greater requirements from their bodies, the negative results of drinking will be noticed much sooner by way of majorly slowing down if not stopping results.

In a recent study, 72 young men in good health drank about six servings of beer or wine. This led their estrogen levels to dramatically increase and the levels were still high nearly 12 hours later. Alcohol also decreased testosterone levels in these men by reducing testosterone output and by increasing testosterone-binding proteins.

Male bodybuilders should have no more than one drink per day. If you can kick the dessert, processed foods, and most of the fat in your diet – you should be able to limit yourself to one drink per day (or hopefully less than that!) Something to think about next time your buddies ask you to hit the bar with them.

----------


## FallenWyvern

> i dont drink very often actually rarely in that case. however i got very drunk a few days ago, and this issue came to my mind. i suppose once in a bluemoon is fine? when is the case where estrogen levels would be out of proportion? however the slight wasted moments would estrogen levels rise and go back to normal?


They effects are temporary, similar to a hangover.

----------


## luxifer93

Damn it, why you guys gotta ruin all the fun with facts and stuff. I think I need a drink  :Chairshot:

----------


## xnotoriousx

I can cut down, but no way in hell I can drop drinking all together unless they legalize something else worth a damn. lol

----------


## FallenWyvern

> I can cut down, but no way in hell I can drop drinking all together unless they legalize something else worth a damn. lol


Busted.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

